# I might have got pickles dates wrong!!



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well i thought we had a couple of weeks left but for the last 2 days she's been really unsettled, this morning she has refused her breakfast which isnt like her at all,she seems to be having trouble getting comfortable anywhere and she's meowing when you touch her. I've tried bringing her downstairs and putting her in the birthing box but she's decided she likes under the bed better . Going to see how she goes and if no difference i'll take the box upstairs with a kettle and a jar of coffee lol.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> Well i thought we had a couple of weeks left but for the last 2 days she's been really unsettled, this morning she has refused her breakfast which isnt like her at all,she seems to be having trouble getting comfortable anywhere and she's meowing when you touch her. I've tried bringing her downstairs and putting her in the birthing box but she's decided she likes under the bed better . Going to see how she goes and if no difference i'll take the box upstairs with a kettle and a jar of coffee lol.


GOod Luck

xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, I need it, haven't felt this nervous since I had my own babies lol


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hope all goes well xx We could all do with a butler to keep the coffee flowing while we are sitting with our girls!! It great if my OH is at home he gets the job but no good if he is at work - its most inconvenient LOL !! Good Luck xxx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

abbscats said:


> Hope all goes well xx We could all do with a butler to keep the coffee flowing while we are sitting with our girls!! It great if my OH is at home he gets the job but no good if he is at work - its most inconvenient LOL !! Good Luck xxx


LOL I have a friend adn neighbour on call for when the Dalmatian has her litter as Hubby will be either at work or in bed and he wont keep the coffee flowing.

Keep us updated

x


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awww good luck
xxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww good luck!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

is there any news of anything yet?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww good luck. I hope mum inst too uncomfy.
And babies arrive safe and well. Fingers crossed.
Big hugz to all. xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Still no news but she's still upstairs, she managed a little food tonight but not much, she's laying on my sons bed now looking quite sorry for herself, i keep popping up and checking on her so the good news is i'm well exercised!! Thanks for all your replies, will keep you all posted xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a quick update, no kittens yet. Maybe she was having a fat and fed up day, she is looking very big. She came down for a cuddle this morning and i could feel the kittens moving, not sure how many weeks a cat is pregnant for before you can feel movement? Her nipples seem a lot bigger and she's looks swollen around them as well, could this be another sign? Looks like we'll have to just go back to waiting again


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

its a nightmare not knowing when they are due
my girlie was pregnant when I bought her
I have felt and seen her kittens move for about 2 weeks now
she was purring like mad outside our bedroom door at 4am today which she has never done before but nothing again... in fact she is eating like a horse today
xxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OOH Babies... I hope you don't have to wait too long. 
She seems to like the under the bed thing ..you now thats exactly where she will have them!! easy access, nice and low down for the back, perfect place for a mummy midwife...NOT!!!LOL:mad2:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news yet? :confused1:


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Still no news, she started eating again but stopped again today  
she looks huge now and her nipples are really big so maybe it will be soon


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooooo, more excitement - let it be soon or I may burst!:laugh:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

oh god this is bringing back memories of my own labour 20 months ago lol.

Good Luck Kitty you will have beautiful babies sooooon!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

As soon as she pops i will post, i am so excited now, just need to work out to put pics on now


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

We have had a show!!!!, She's eating huge amounts of food but has set up camp in my bedroom, she's losing mucas and washing a lot, so hopefully the wait is nearly over x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

oooh, keep us updated!!!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah haa we have lift off !!:thumbup:
Try and keep us updated as best you can , we know you are going to be busy.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Hun,

Any news :confused1:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

We are all waiting anxiously for kitten news, hope she is ok. 

Izzie


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Still no news, she still hasnt left the bedroom! Still lots of washing but no babies, she seems ok so i'm going to leave her tonight but if no babies tomorrow i think i'll just get the vet to have a quick look at her. Thankyou everyone for asking x


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Good luck, hopefull you will have the pitter patter of tiny kitten paws by tomorrow.

Anji x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

night babies hehehe

u will be on one by the time the kittens have all come, down checking all night and then if she has lift off it will be coffee to help stay awake before you know it they will be here lol and you will not be able to sleep as you have had so much coffee and excitement.:biggrin:


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

gosh i am sooo excited for you. fingers crossed it will be soon.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Hope this is it and all goes well. Fingers crossed that all goes well with babies xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Quick update, we are still waiting! Pickle is quite happy just lazing around, i however am getting very impatient, i just want to know how many and what they look like now lol. She's moved out of my bedroom and into my daughters wardrobe now, so we've put some blankets in there and left her too it (well apart from the hundred or so times i've been upstairs to peek round the door today). I thought i'd got her dates wrong but this is now week 9 so they have to come soon, she surely cant keep her legs crossed much longer


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

oh any news?
x


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Still waiting! She's not doing much, just laying down, does her show mean anything, is that any indication of when she may start? x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww bless her (and you) it seems like a lifetime of waiting! 

i hope all goes well.....i know the feeling waiting for my sister to go into established labour! shes in slow labour so feels like forever now!!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

It does, this has been the longest 9 weeks ever!! Good luck to your sister x


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awww am sure she will have them soon
I didnt know when mine was due so kinda know how anxious you are
if she has had a show she must be soon
will be watchin this space and thinkin of ya
xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My vet gave me some good advice....basically stop watching her!

they know when we are and it can make them nervous!

I think thats why my girl started when I went to bed & got out of her hair! This time I think Ill just stand by and check in every so often....Honest! :


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Tamra woke me up at 5am, which she never does, she was talking to me quietly and wanted a lot of attention. We went downstairs cleaned litter tray checked food which of course was not what she wanted, then she went back upstairs, when she started digging the carpet under the bed i realised it was time and brought the pen upstairs into our room. She went right in and the first was born at about 7.30am. So like you we didn't really know how it would start but she kept us right. x

Anji x


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> My vet gave me some good advice....basically stop watching her!
> 
> they know when we are and it can make them nervous!
> 
> I think thats why my girl started when I went to bed & got out of her hair! This time I think Ill just stand by and check in every so often....Honest! :


Wish i'd read this before i stayed up til nearly 4am this morning with her and then got up at 7 with 4 kids  She's now fast asleep upstairs and i've overdosed on coffee and have matchsticks keeping my eyes open lol

Think i'll take this advice and leave her to it, she's spending most of her time laying next to my bed anyway so hopefully if it happens i'll hear her anyway x


----------

